
Google pulls Huawei’s Android license, forcing it to use open source version - bkmn
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/19/18631558/google-huawei-android-suspension
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19954673](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19954673)

------
cf498
>That also means Huawei will only be able to push security updates for Android
once they’re made available in AOSP, assuming the company uses its own update
system. It’s not clear yet how this will affect the full range of Android
integrations that Huawei depends on, but we will update this story when we
receive additional clarification about the impacts of Google’s decision.

Do I understand that right, existing android phones will be cut from their
current update mechanism? This is absolutely unbelievable on Googles part.

~~~
StudentStuff
Huawei is on the entities list, if Google didn't stop providing Play Services
to new devices shipped by Huawei then the Feds would be apt to get involved.

~~~
steventhedev
The executive order[0] doesn't actually call out Huawei by name. I also can't
find them on the OFAC search[1], so which entities list are you referring to?

[0]: [https://www.whitehouse.gov/presidential-actions/executive-
or...](https://www.whitehouse.gov/presidential-actions/executive-order-
securing-information-communications-technology-services-supply-chain/)

[1]:
[https://sanctionssearch.ofac.treas.gov/](https://sanctionssearch.ofac.treas.gov/)

------
mirimir
As much as I distrust Huawei, this is one of the main reasons why I don't like
Android and iOS security models.

That is, imagine if an update in the Linux kernel meant that Debian wouldn't
install on Thinkpads. Would we be OK with that?

Conversely, consider all the outrage about Secure Boot initially not working
for Linux distros. And then requiring Microsoft approval, and the use of
closed-source software.

Edit: And yes, this is just Google complying with US law. However, without
Google's power to discriminate against Huawei phones, that would be moot.

~~~
jplayer01
What? If Apple decides to stop supporting a device, you need to buy a new
phone. If Google prevents support or the manufacturer stops support, you can
install AOSP or any other version of Android you can find that still gets
updated, AND you can manually install Googles play framework and store. Hell,
if Huawei is forced to use AOSP, nothing is stopping you from still installing
all of Googles stuff and using your phone like before. You have complete
freedom and... You have a problem with that?

~~~
mirimir
Sure, I guess.

But you still couldn't run Huawei's version, use Google stuff, and get
updates. So that's hardly "complete freedom".

~~~
jplayer01
The freedom is in being able to use your device how you want, regardless of
what Google or the manufacturer wants or decides. This means that you always
have access to Google's framework/store if you want it and you'll always have
access to updates in one way or another. So, yes, complete freedom. Show me a
phone platform that gives you more freedom than that.

~~~
mirimir
Linux. With nothing from Google.

Using Qemu, KVM or VirtualBox, I can run just about anything on it. Windows,
Android, MacOS. Maybe even iOS, although I haven't found an open-source
release for that, yet.

------
qwerty456127
This actually makes me consider buying Huawei. Using open source version
sounds great!

~~~
nobodyshere
AOSP but still with their crappy buggy shell above it. Don't be so optimistic
yet. Let's see what comes out of this first.

~~~
duckfruit
And not to mention potential government mandated spyware. I don't trust my
(US) government much, and I trust the Chinese government even less.

~~~
nobodyshere
Nothing ever stopped them from doing so with official android builds prior to
this point.

------
enriquto
This is very good news for the android ecosystem. Having a variety of stores
and services can only be good for the users.

------
galuggus
Nobody in China can use play store or Google services. There are many local
equivalents of them all

------
yannikyeo
Let’s hope Huawei develops an alternative to Play Store or even OS.

~~~
edwinyzh
[https://www.scmp.com/tech/big-tech/article/3001685/huawei-
co...](https://www.scmp.com/tech/big-tech/article/3001685/huawei-confirms-it-
has-built-its-own-operating-system-just-case-us)

------
saravana85
Will they have enough time to build their own operating system?

